# Introducing a whelping box too early?



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok- Strange question.
My bitch is at day 50 from her first mating. I just finished staining and coating her whelping box that we built for her and last year's litter. Last time we waited until we saw signs she may deliver soon to introduce the box. It was the evening of day 60 and she went into labor around 9am on day 61. I was thinking of going ahead and putting the box where she likes to sleep at night and where she whelped last time but I am worried this might encourage/ induce her early? When do others introduce the whelping box?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont think there is a written rule on when to introduce it. I think most get it out about 7 to 5 days before the due date. They can whelp anywhere from 59 to 65 days, I think. Do you also take her temp daily starting 7 days before? If you do, when she has her temp drop, you could introduce it then. I cant even remember how soon I pulled it out for Yoko. But I dont think she really took any interest in it until she was close.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We usually set it up about a week before the due date, but it could be done earlier if that works for you. Having a whelping box won't induce early labor.


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

ristakrat said:


> Ok- Strange question.
> My bitch is at day 50 from her first mating. I just finished staining and coating her whelping box that we built for her and last year's litter. Last time we waited until we saw signs she may deliver soon to introduce the box. It was the evening of day 60 and she went into labor around 9am on day 61. I was thinking of going ahead and putting the box where she likes to sleep at night and where she whelped last time but I am worried this might encourage/ induce her early? When do others introduce the whelping box?


IMO, I don't believe it will induce her either.
Go ahead and let her get used to it.

I would just be sure the stain is completely dry and most of the smell from it has dissipated ... Some stains have a strong , terrible odor.


----------

